# Hi, i was just fired a few hours ago and i was wondering...



## Bubbles42010 (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi, I was fired literally like 2 hours ago, I was working in fulfillment. I'm seasonal and I have only worked for about a month now. So I was working and our fulfillment manager came up too me and was like "why have you been pressing "cant find" so much", an I told him if I cant find something I press that... because I cant find it. He said his computer thingy was showing I "cant find" 60% of items, and I told him I didn't have a rfid scanner to find all the clothes ( I was only working for about 6 hours before this had happened and finished 3 carts). I was just wondering if this is like normal/fair? It's fine because I'm seasonal, I didnt expect for this to be a permanent job, but he was incredibly rude and harsh about the situation. I told him I had no training, I didnt know where universal thread was, or the other clothing brands, I didn't know how they were separated so it was hard for me to find clothes. I was trying to be efficient and not spend 2 hours on 1 shirt. No warning or help or anything...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 27, 2021)

Bubbles42010 said:


> Hi, I was fired literally like 2 hours ago, I was working in fulfillment. I'm seasonal and I have only worked for about a month now. So I was working and our fulfillment manager came up too me and was like "why have you been pressing "cant find" so much", an I told him if I cant find something I press that... because I cant find it. He said his computer thingy was showing I "cant find" 60% of items, and I told him I didn't have a rfid scanner to find all the clothes ( I was only working for about 6 hours before this had happened and finished 3 carts). I was just wondering if this is like normal/fair? It's fine because I'm seasonal, I didnt expect for this to be a permanent job, but he was incredibly rude and harsh about the situation. I told him I had no training, I didnt know where universal thread was, or the other clothing brands, I didn't know how they were separated so it was hard for me to find clothes. I was trying to be efficient and not spend 2 hours on 1 shirt. No warning or help or anything...


Hitting not found a lot, will red flag you. Did you ask style or flex tl when you can’t find something?


----------



## happygoth (Nov 27, 2021)

INF (item not found) is monitored and is an important metric in Fulfillment. Seems like it's not entirely your fault though, if you weren't trained and told how important it was, how would you know? Also seems like they could have tried to retrain you before letting you go.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 27, 2021)

Just to help those in similar situation, had you been talked to about your inf percentage before? Or was this the first and last time someone talked to you about it?


----------



## Angular Momentum (Nov 27, 2021)

Target doesn't train very well, they are better at correcting behaviors. I'm sorry you were fired. How long have you been working? 3 days? 2 months? 

Knowing how my store works a seek to understand would have resulted in a PDD or a simple "ok, don't do it again" however....

I have seen team members, especially seasonal, termed if they get fistey with the leaders during a conversation. 

I'm not saying it was that, I'm just wondering if this story may need more context.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 27, 2021)

"Can't find" is a huge deal in Fulfillment because the sale is made and we have the money from the customer, just need to get the item. Its a big feel bad moment when the item you ordered gets canceled. 
I wouldn't expect you to be fired if this was your first offense UNLESS you were snarky and rude in your coaching session. 
If you had already been talked to once before about this or other productivity issues, then yes I would fully expect this to get you sent packing.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 27, 2021)

You picked 3 carts in 6 hours??  You needed more training or to ask for help. 2 carts an hour is more standard, especially for a new person.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 1, 2021)

I hear pickers over the walkie at my store asking for help all the time to locate an item. Or I'm asked for help in my area or an adjoining one. A lot of the newbies ask where a certain aisle is located because they seem to forget about the back wall areas.
So your training wasn't the greatest. Instead of making assumptions, ask questions! (This is a good thing to do anywhere, not just Target.) Maybe leadership at your store discourages questions, and if so, they're in a world of hurt. I never, ever make a TM feel stupid for asking a question about anything.
In your next job, speak up more and ask for help.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 1, 2021)

Sorry that happened to you. Training at Spot can be abysmal, and usually is, especially for seasonals who onboard when it’s already extremely busy and chaotic during Q4. Shoving a zebra in someone’s hand, and assigning some other overworked TM also working under time pressure to “train” them usually doesn’t work out well. A five minute briefing on how the zebra works, another five on how to do pulls, and a cheery “Any questions just ask”, and you are basically thrown in the pool to sink or swim. Still, sounds like they didn’t train you even that much, which is not fair to you, or to your store. Unless there’s more to the story than we know, my store we would not have fired you on the spot, we would have either retrained you or reassigned you before taking that drastic step. 
Your “leader” needs to work on his leadership skills, since being abrupt and rude to a subordinate is inappropriate, even at Spot. At some point he will do that to, or in front of, the wrong person and his inadequacies will be addressed. Good luck to you!😁


----------

